# Anyone know of supplier for Alpina parts?



## GeorgiaB7Turbo (Aug 5, 2004)

Other than KSK? Anyone have good source for Alpina parts? I need a Alpina rear spoiler for a 85 B7 Turbo & possible front airdam...

Thanks
for any help - I may have to order overseas

David


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Several years ago, i did some work trying to find an alternate to ksk. Every place i called who said they were an alpina "distributor" in the US got their parts from KSK, and the prices were even higher. I even tried to get my dealer to get wheels from germany and they were referred to ksk, who would sell the dealer the wheels at retail... Unless you can find a euro source.


----------



## GeorgiaB7Turbo (Aug 5, 2004)

mottati said:


> Several years ago, i did some work trying to find an alternate to ksk. Every place i called who said they were an alpina "distributor" in the US got their parts from KSK, and the prices were even higher. I even tried to get my dealer to get wheels from germany and they were referred to ksk, who would sell the dealer the wheels at retail... Unless you can find a euro source.


I have a Euro source in Monaco & Germany. That may be my best Alternative. Anyone used the UK? 
I have found that KSK is Retail +++++++ when it comes to Alpina parts .... I believe Korman also may be a Alpina dealer as I will try them tomorrow....
Thanks -

David


----------

